# Kedrick Brown a locker room cancer?



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

> You can bet Cavs coach Paul Silas shed few tears when the team traded reserve swingman Kedrick Brown and backup point guard Kevin Ollie to Philadelphia for guard Eric Snow. It's no secret Silas regarded Brown as a complainer and a growing cancer in the locker room. And, fairly or not, Silas never seemed to forgive Ollie for performing poorly last year, especially when starting point guard Jeff McInnis got hurt late in the season.


LINK

Most likely Brown won't be on the team next season, and there's a chance he might not even make the cut this season (there's a lot of competition on the wings, and a lot of secured jobs). The question I have is..

How much weight should we put on this? Or do you guys think this is most likely a paper throwing more dirt on a guy traded out of town?


----------



## soopahpit (Jun 1, 2004)

"Don't read too much into the reunion of Brown and O'Brien. Brown in the deal was a result of the collective bargaining agreement." - Billy King

Thats not verbatim and unfortunately I don't have the link. O'Brien didn't want Brown. That's telling.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>soopahpit</b>!
> "Don't read too much into the reunion of Brown and O'Brien. Brown in the deal was a result of the collective bargaining agreement." - Billy King
> 
> Thats not verbatim and unfortunately I don't have the link. O'Brien didn't want Brown. That's telling.


Ouch. I never thought Billy King would be that straightforward about anything, even if that wasn't verbatim.


----------



## soopahpit (Jun 1, 2004)

Found it.

http://www.boston.com/sports/articles/2004/07/25/pieces_are_in_place_in_utah?pg=3



> And don't read too much into a reunion between O'Brien and Kedrick Brown, who joined Ollie in making the move. "[O'Brien] didn't advocate [for Brown]," King said. "[Brown] was the collective bargaining part of the trade to get the numbers to match. He has some ability. He's got one more year to prove it before he becomes a free agent."


And that is verbatim.
I expect him to be nontendered after the season. What good is an "athlete" who's gonna eat way too many cheesesteaks to use his athleticism?


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>soopahpit</b>!
> I expect him to be nontendered after the season. What good is an "athlete" who's gonna eat way too many cheesesteaks to use his athleticism?


What's worse is.. I don't know if you saw it yet or not, but they have a picture of Brown and Ollie on the Sixers' website.










Just looking at him in that picture reminds me of Shawn Kemp when he really ballooned up. I don't know if he'll be able to shed those extra 20 pounds by the time training camp comes around. 

With the Sixers having a ton of competition in the backcourt as it is, he might have face the possibility of not making the team at all. I really have no clue how someone would come in out of shape in his contract season. Doesn't make much sense at all.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

wow. I had the guy's rookie card and i was so exited because he was a juniour college player. that 14th pick seems to be so bad every year. the wolves had will avery was there. brown....collison and he got injuried the whole last season.

i think the years brown has been in the league, he has had his chance. the guy is a good defender and that will get him some playing time in other cities maybe. But as philly phanatic said, that wing position is loaded right now. salmons is wayyy better than brown. You guys are high on igoudala. i think willie green would be more effective if he was playing the 2. ai.....mckie.........brown is as good as cut.

the guy did baloon up, he probably know the end is near for him.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>sheefo13</b>!
> wow. I had the guy's rookie card and i was so exited because he was a juniour college player. that 14th pick seems to be so bad every year. the wolves had will avery was there. brown....collison and he got injuried the whole last season.
> 
> i think the years brown has been in the league, he has had his chance. the guy is a good defender and that will get him some playing time in other cities maybe. But as philly phanatic said, that wing position is loaded right now. salmons is wayyy better than brown. You guys are high on igoudala. i think willie green would be more effective if he was playing the 2. ai.....mckie.........brown is as good as cut.
> ...


Willie Green is playing the 2. But yeah I dont understand in a contract year you show up out of shape. Oh well


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

well in the summer league and last season every time the wolves played the sixers wille was playing the 1. But you ae the die hard sixers fans, and they are just my second favorite team so whatever. Brown is doing what eddy curry is doing, come into their contract season fat!!!


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>sheefo13</b>!
> well in the summer league and last season every time the wolves played the sixers wille was playing the 1. But you ae the die hard sixers fans, and they are just my second favorite team so whatever. Brown is doing what eddy curry is doing, come into their contract season fat!!!


He logged a ton of minutes at the 1 because they wanted to see how he would handle it. The way they came out of it is that he's a two guard, but was good enough that he had to get more minutes which made Snow expendable.


----------



## P2TheTruth34 (May 25, 2003)

kedrick brown was 11 pick by the Cs. He has a decent jumper, can hit 3s, but has no court awareness at all. I was this guys biggest fan for a while but he just didn't seem to wanna play nor know how to. He ran down the court and stood near the 3 point line in a corner for full possesions. Not good. If he ever put his mind to it he could b ill cuz his athleticism/dunking is nearly umatched.


----------



## Fenway (Sep 3, 2004)

Boston newspapers are notorious for slandering players once they leave a Boston team. I wouldn't believe anything you read in the Boston Globe. To this day they still make digs at players who haven't been in here in years.



> Originally posted by <b>soopahpit</b>!
> Found it.
> 
> http://www.boston.com/sports/articles/2004/07/25/pieces_are_in_place_in_utah?pg=3
> ...


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

sweet thread


----------

